
Editing your Google Docs on the go - vijaydev
http://googledocs.blogspot.com/2010/11/editing-your-google-docs-on-go.html
======
ivankirigin
I've used DocsToGo, which syncs with both Dropbox and Google Docs.
<http://www.dataviz.com/products/documentstogo/>

I've also used PlainText, which is without question the best text editing tool
on the iphone and ipad. The dropbox integration is sick.
<http://www.hogbaysoftware.com/products/plaintext>

------
krosaen
interesting that it is in browser, but they say are "rolling it out... on
Android with Froyo (version 2.2) and on iOS devices (version 3.0+) including
the iPad" what features does the android 2.1 browser lack the prevents it from
being available there?

~~~
jsankey
My guess is it comes down to performance. Froyo brought the V8 JS engine to
Android, with a "2-3x times improvement in JavaScript performance vs 2.1":

[http://android-
developers.blogspot.com/2010/05/android-22-an...](http://android-
developers.blogspot.com/2010/05/android-22-and-developers-goodies.html)

------
elblanco
For Pete's sake, it's about time. I think that the lack of mobile editing has
been the #1 thing that's prevented me from using Docs for any serious work.

------
samwillis
Anyone worked out how they are doing this without contentEditable? My
understanding is that this was the issue on mobile webkit.

~~~
dgreensp
The new Google Docs editor (rolled out earlier this year) doesn't use
contentEditable. The layout and text entry is all custom.

~~~
makeramen
That still doesn't answer the question of _how_. Anyone know anything
regarding the details of impementation?

------
rottendevice
I have been waiting my entire life for this to come out.*

(*Give or take a few dozen years)

------
bnoland
If you could edit while offline, and have it re-sync when you're connected,
that would be nice.

It doesn't sound like that is supported yet.

------
44VIIIV
One step closer to making the iPad my go-to machine.

